# rats/mice/multis nutritional content?



## moonstruck (Aug 10, 2008)

does anyone know of actual nutritional content comparisons for these?

i know rats are better than mice, people seem unsure on multis lol, but are there any nutritional breakdowns - like i've seen for crickets mealworms etc.

thanks


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

RodentPro.com - Nutrient Composition of Whole Vertebrate Prey

Are multis not just Domestic Mice ?


----------



## moonstruck (Aug 10, 2008)

i have no idea! :lol2:

that's partly why i asked


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

No, multimammate rats are not domestic mice of any description. They're _Praomys natalensis_ - a totally different genus.

And I'd argue that "higher in fat" doesn't make a rat more nutritious than a mouse - an adult mouse is more nutritious (i.e. has more vitamins and minerals gram for gram) than a rat of the same size.


----------

